# 2wd to 4wd?



## DTX

Just wondering if anyone has actually converted a 2wd to a 4wd. I have seen the question "can it be done" many times and the answer is always "just buy a 4wd". I am just wondering if anyone has actually done it. Out of curiosity I did some looking around and it actually looks like it could be done on a 420 for about $1000 plus shipping for the parts. This does not take into account the tighter turning radius on the 2wd. I would imagine that is a simple fix though. So, has anyone actually done it? :thinking:


----------



## tacoma_2002

not 100% about the 420's but I know as far as the Honda 300's go it could in fact be done. Can it be done logically? No. It would be easier to do the Honda 300 because they use an external "Transfer Case" where-as the newer bikes run power directly from the crankcase.

Front control arms and steering are compeltely different on the TRX300's as well as brakes, master cylinders, etc. 

So the answer to your question.

Can it be done? Yes.

With the right fabrication and mechanical know how it is possible to make a 2wd a 4x4, but in a nut-shell its easier and most cost effective to just buy a 4x4 bike....bottomline...


----------



## DTX

I don't actually have any plans to attempt it, but here is my thinking. IF someone had a quad that was in very good condition and/or had a decent amount of money in upgrades and IF they could do it for 1000-1500 dollars it seems to me that it could be worthwhile vs paying what a new quad costs or selling the one in great condition and buying a used one and not really knowing what it has been through and how it was treated. You know the old saying about buying someone elses problems.

BTW, that price includes a complete front diff, both axles, front driveshaft, the entire shifter assembly, knuckles, and all the nuts and bolts. 

The 2wd 420 frame allready has the mounting tabs for the diff on it. According to the parts schematics everything is the same including the a-arms. If that is not right everything changes, but if it is, it seems to me this could be a worthwhile upgrade. Surely someone out there has done it, or tried?


----------



## tacoma_2002

If all thats the same then it might be worth doing.

IMO a donor bike swap would be the best option since you'll have to have brake backing plates and lots of little parts that will wind up costing you lots of money. If you could find a 4x4 with a blown engine or a knock etc, then you could probably do it on the cheap!


----------



## DTX

Lots of ifs, lol.

I may try it on my wifes quad someday if it looks feasible. I would really like to just upgrade the whole quad, but she doesn't ride that hard so hers should stay in pretty good shape for a long time. I also like the idea of how light these Ranchers are. It also makes me feel a little more comfortable than if she was on something really heavy. For the vast majority of the riding she does 2wd is just fine, but 4wd would be nice at times. It is not even something she has brought up, I am just trying to stay a step ahead and weigh my options. At this point it is mostly just a curiosity. I will probably end up buying a 4wd with IRS quad at somepoint. I have to admit though, there would be a certain satisfaction in doing it myself instead of just buying another quad.


----------



## HondaGuy

The lower control arms are definately different between the 2wds and 4wds, and there is no front output on the 2wd 420 engine so you would either need to get a 4wd engine to swap onto your bike or get all of the 4wd transmission parts that may be different as well as the 4wd crank cases that have the hole for the front output. I am one of "those guys" that will tell you its more cost effective to sell your bike and buy a 4wd one. Spend that $1500 that way and save yourself the headache of dealing with those "ifs" that will almost always come back to bite you in the tail.


----------



## DTX

Yep, the lower a-arms are different. They are only $37 dollars a piece. That puts the total at $1100 plus shipping. The cranckcase and transmission part numbers match. There may be a difference but I don't see it on the parts schematics or part numbers. The front is 8550600 and the rear is 8550618 on both models. All the individual transmission part numbers match as well. You are probably right, but all the part numbers I find match? What gives?


----------



## HondaGuy

I'm not sure why all the part numbers are matching, but I assure you there is no front output sticking out of the hole that isn't in the front crank case cover on the 420TE and TMs. lol The internals in the tranny could very well be the same and just the output shaft is different, I've never had a 2wd apart to compare to the innerds of mine.


----------



## DTX

I noticed several different sites use the exact same parts blow up. I think whoever runs that needs to start doing their homework. This is what they show for a 4wd and 2wd.

I assume this is where the front drive comes out? If not, then I guess they are showing the 2wd cover for both?

Either way, they definitely have it screwed up because there is no place on the 2wd front cover for the front drive so there is no way it is the same part.


----------



## DTX

I remember reading before where someone said that there was simply a cover over where the front driveshaft would connect. I don't see that either, lol. :nutkick:

The good news is that I don't have to worry about spending the money and doing the swap. :bigok:

The bad news is that I will end up buying a bigger irs quad for a lot more money. :34:

Oh well, it will be a while. I hope, lol.


----------



## HondaGuy

I did check the part numbers before making that post, the output shaft between the 2wds and 4wds are different part numbers and the shaft doesn't have anything at all sticking out of the front of the case on the 2wds, so there can't be a hole in the case. 

FYI regardless of if the pics are the same or not the part #s don't lie. 
Front crankcase cover.
FE: 11300-HP5-600
TE: 11300-HP4-600

Final shaft.
FE: 23611-HP5-600
TE: 23611-HP4-600


----------



## DTX

DTX said:


> Either way, they definitely have it screwed up because there is no place on the 2wd front cover for the front drive so there is no way it is the same part.


We are on the same page here. There is no opening in the case for the front drive. I was simply curious as to which part i was looking at. The pic looks like the 2wd cover except that the "hole" the arrow is pointing at is there but not actually a hole. It is just a circular indention.


----------



## DTX

HondaGuy said:


> I did check the part numbers before making that post, the output shaft between the 2wds and 4wds are different part numbers and the shaft doesn't have anything at all sticking out of the front of the case on the 2wds, so there can't be a hole in the case.
> 
> FYI regardless of if the pics are the same or not the part #s don't lie.
> Front crankcase cover.
> FE: 11300-HP5-600
> TE: 11300-HP4-600
> 
> Final shaft.
> FE: 23611-HP5-600
> TE: 23611-HP4-600


 This is where a lot of confusion came from, the part numbers on the sites I checked did indeed lie because they were not the correct part numbers. They listed 11300-HP5-600 for the TE and FE. Obviosly, after looking under the front of the quad, they are not the same cover. We are on the same page there. I was just curious as to which part they were actually showing. Your post answers that question since you found the correct part numbers. :biggthumpup:


----------



## HondaGuy

What kind of bigger bike are you looking at getting?


----------



## DTX

It will be my wifes quad so I really don't for sure yet. I have an 800 Outy so more than likely I will end getting her either a 500 or 650 with DPS at some point. I haven't ever ridden a quad with power steering but I imagine it would make riding much nicer for her, especially on a larger quad. The Rancher actually steers pretty easy because of the light front end. I will let her decide though since she will be riding it. For now, she is content with the 420 TE. I just put new plastics on it and have some MSA Troopers ordered. Obviously the stock tires are coming off. I will be putting the ACT's off my Outy on her new wheels. They will be a definite upgrade from the stockers. 

We recently took a trip to Arkansas where it was very rocky. Now she has decided that she wants bigger tires so it will ride better. I tried to explain that the biggest difference was knowing when to carry a little more speed and putting some weight on your legs instead of dropping the tires in between all the rocks and taking the bumps with your butt. Of course the Outy also has a smoother ride anyways and i just don't worry about getting bounced around. I am afraid to spend a lot on a set of tires she may just end up not liking. I am pretty sure she will like the ACT's since they are very smooth and do have a lot more grip than her stockers. I also plan on having extra padding put in the seat and recovering it. I figure that will help a lot.

Like I said before she claims she has no intrest in upgrading her quad but i figure i better plan ahead because I am sure it is only a matter of time. In the mean time though I do feel a little better with her on the Rancher since it so much lighter. I can pick the Rancher up if need be with no problem. Pretty much any IRS quad is going to be a lot heavier.


----------



## HondaGuy

I've ridden a couple of the Ranchers with the EPS and it was NICE! Steering those things is a breeze, I've heard that Can-Am's setup is pretty nice too. The ACTs should do nicely on it, and being 26" you'll get a little more clearance under the rear diff.


----------



## DTX

The dreaded rear diff, lol. All things considered those 2wd Ranchers do pretty good for what they are. I think the front end being so light has a lot to do with it. That diff sure hangs up easy with the stockers though and without the front tires pulling it is all over, lol. It doesn't help that the stockers only measure 23.5 x 9.5 and a for a lot of ruts were we ride, just a little more tire would help a lot.


----------

